# Feeding my puppy



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

6 month old chihuahua She doesn't eat much I know she is only tiny but I just feel she could eat abit more and I think she is just a bit to skinny she eats only half of the my dog squares some times half a half and she will only eat fish and that's all I don't know what to do ? If you don't know what my dog squares are iv added a picture and they r small :/ and for everyone to see how small she is I added a picture of my pup great help and advise would be wonderful thank you 
View attachment 45346
View attachment 45338



Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Would she eat this mixed with some kibble as well ?


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

Because we have two big dogs I feed her at night when i go to bed, she has two separate bowls one for kibble and one for wet food she still eats only a small amount I'm just worried she's getting a bit to skinny and I want to know how to get her to eat more


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## abazoo (Jan 6, 2014)

Puppies need to eat 3-4 times a day since they only eat a small amount at a time.


----------

